# can i listen to pandora through the usb wire??



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

plugged the usb into the car and then my phone. phone charges but pandora only played through phone speaker.


----------



## jermany04 (Apr 16, 2012)

What type of phone are you using? If it's an iPhone, I don't think that it will function like an iPod would when you're using Pandora. I would assume that Pandora's software only uses the phone speaker or headphones as an output. So, you probably have to get a 3.5mm male-to-male headphone cable to use the "AUX" function on the radio.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I think it works with an iPhone. I know other applications work, like tune in radio.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I know in my car, it is the aux jack that looks like a headphone jack in my console. I use that to plug my MP3 player into and use the aux input on the stereo. I have not tried the a phone yet to play Pandora yet. I would presume this would be the same.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

its a samsung galaxy s. salesmen told me i would be able to use just the usb. i looked in the manual but didnt find much help. i was wondering if i need to pick one of the samsung "keys" when the phone is first plugged in???


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Pandora streams very well via USB from my iPhone 4s. The app has to be running on the phone and is controlled only by the phone. The radio controls have no affect on it other than volume. Simply plug it in and play. You may want to visit a Samsung forum about your phone.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I stream Pandora on my Iphone 3GS through the USB. I still have to control Pandora with the phone (steering wheel/stereo controls don't work with Pandora).


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

k thanks guys. i did know that i will have to use the phone to controll the app. i can use the 3.5 if ness but trying to have only one wire going on and charge at the same time. hopefully someone with a android or samsung has figured this out!?!?


----------



## demo (Sep 9, 2016)

Will just the usb work? I did not want to purchase the 3.5mm jack for my iphone XR.


----------

